# Lethargy



## sar012977 (Oct 6, 2011)

Will SuperDMz make you lethargic.. I am doing 500 mg test e weekly.. in my 5th week of test and 2nd week of SD... Feeling tired all the time.. Diet proly isnt the best as far as consuming enough carbs prolly. Looking for some help on tired feeling though?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 6, 2011)

sar012977 said:


> Will SuperDMz make you lethargic.. I am doing 500 mg test e weekly.. in my 5th week of test and 2nd week of SD... Feeling tired all the time.. Diet proly isnt the best as far as consuming enough carbs prolly. Looking for some help on tired feeling though?



Carbs, lack of sleep, working too much, stress?


----------



## sar012977 (Oct 6, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Carbs, lack of sleep, working too much, stress?


 
yes on stress, i get about 7 to 8 hours of sleep, carbs i kno is an issue, but will SD make you tired if all thats in check??


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

I would not take anything else....Superdrol can make you lethargic, but It shouldnt do it with 500 mg test weekly....Test bunk maybe?


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

But dont go adding more Prohormones, honestly if you are taking test I would take test only, maybe kick start with Dbol....


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

The lethargy on Super DMZ was brutal for me personally. I had to up my carbs BIG TIME to battle it. I mean, a lot of cereal, oatmeal and the like. 

Funny thing was I was attempting to low-carb it when I first started taking it. Big mistake. I was afraid of getting pudgy with the Super DMZ but it actually tightened me up even tho I was consuming around 500-650 carbs/day. For me thats a lot. 

I'm finising up a test e cycle now and am ending it with Super DMZ which I chose over dbol. Took first pill yesterday afternoon, hit the gym last night and the pump was already more pronounced than on the test e alone. No BS. 

I love that stuff. For me there is no other pro-steroid I'd take for mass/size/pumps. It's cheap as hell and effective as a mofo.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 6, 2011)

anyone who is taking an oral should always run liver support with it and with things like DMZ etc up your carbs like a mofo!.


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

D-bol is really cheap as well, but they are two totally diffirent compounds, to each is own I guess


----------



## Speez (Oct 7, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> The lethargy on Super DMZ was brutal for me personally. I had to up my carbs BIG TIME to battle it. I mean, a lot of cereal, oatmeal and the like.
> 
> Funny thing was I was attempting to low-carb it when I first started taking it. Big mistake. I was afraid of getting pudgy with the Super DMZ but it actually tightened me up even tho I was consuming around 500-650 carbs/day. For me thats a lot.
> 
> ...


 
_Same here, I had some minor shin splints, but it was the lethargy that makes taking super-dmz such an issue, Even though you eat lots of carbs, the lethargy(drowsiness is always there) . However I loved the gains, I must have put about 22-23 lbs up, My friends say I was super buff, I went from 184 to 205 at the End of my cycle, I am currently on week 3 of my torem PCT. I did drop some weight, and some strength........


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn I didnt know the lethargy was that bad... I was thinking of running some super DMZ


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 7, 2011)

notorious for it, not worth it...trash it


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 7, 2011)

To each his own. I'd give it a try. If it's too much to handle, drop it. BUT...the gains are unreal. People commented right away. I probably gained around 17 lbs. Kept most of it too. 

For me, I go for what works. I see tons and tons of 'write-ups', 'logs' of this and that, and it just doesn't get any better than Super DMZ. The only thing that comes remotely close to Super DMZ is the old Mass Xtreme and Tren Xtreme.


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 7, 2011)

Its just sdrol and dzine stacked, nothing earth shattering or new...been out for years.


----------



## sar012977 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am on Milk thistle, Taking it 2x's a day as labeled. I am starting to notice the shin splints to and pain the knees, but i can also notice a lil diffence in strength. A little to early to tell..


----------



## Speez (Oct 8, 2011)

Lethargy...is a bitch, but the gains blew me away.....now I am like week 3 of my PCT, the lethargy backed off, my pressure is excellent 120/73..so it's all good, Personally I think 4 weeks was too much, next cycle I will do it for 3 weeks..good luck on your new journey!


----------

